# Beine rasieren?



## rottle (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mal wissen was es bringt die beine zu rasieren?
Es kann ja ncht nur wegen der Aerodynamik sein wie man mir es schon öfters gesagt hat.

Danke schonmal im vorraus

gruß 
rottle


----------



## Echinopsis (2. August 2009)

Dem gemeinen Hobbysportler bringt es meist nur einen ästhetischeren Anblick . Wenn man in den Genuß regelmäßiger Massagen kommt, würde es mit Wolle auf den Beinen ordentlich ziepen. Das trifft wohl eher auf Profis zu.
Außerdem sind rasierte Beine gewissermaßen eine vorbeugende Maßnahme, wenn es mal zu ungeplanten Bodenkontakt kommen sollte. Wenn keine dreckigen Haare in den Schürfwunden hängen, ist die Infektionsgefahr geringer, die Wunde ist besser zu reinigen und es heilt besser.

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (2. August 2009)

Mit der SuFu findest du über dieses Thema sicherlich 100te Einträge!!

Meine Meinung: Sieht besser aus bei engen Radhosen!


----------



## rottle (2. August 2009)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Mit der SuFu findest du über dieses Thema sicherlich 100te Einträge!!



kannst du mir sagen wo ich diese finde?
ich bin erst seit heute registriert und kenne das forum nicht!
Danke


----------



## Sahnie (2. August 2009)

Gibt auch schon richtige Gründe:

Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung
Zecken, wo nichts ist kann auch keine Zecke haften und man kann den Körper besser kontrollieren.
Effizienz von teuren Cremes, sie sind endlich da wo sie hingehören, nämlich auf der Haut und nicht 2/3 auf den Haaren.
bessere Regeneration, die Weiber können es kaum abwarten die tollen rasierten Beine zu massieren, ergo bessere Rennerfolge, Reichtum und Ruhm.


----------



## Tody (2. August 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. August 2009)

Verschieb den Thread doch mal einer ins Leichtbauforum


----------



## Torran (2. August 2009)

Mich würde die Gewichtsersparnis interessieren....!


----------



## Christian Back (3. August 2009)

Blanke Stäbchen = bessere Moral 

Aber mal im Ernst: warum rasieren sich Frauen die Beine ?


----------



## Kevin N (3. August 2009)

Weil sie keine Männer sind?


----------



## dre (3. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> ...Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooldi (3. August 2009)

"Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Looooooooooooooooooool!!
WER hat denn Stuhlgang am Bein??

Ich werf mich weg!
"Entschuldigen Sie, Sie haben da noch eine Wurst am Bein, etwas flotten Otto auch....."


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Stuhlgang am Bein, herrlich!!

ich denke auch, Gewichtsersparnis und Aerodynamik.......Muahahaha...RR-Fahrer!!
herrlich.


----------



## Sahnie (3. August 2009)

gooldi schrieb:


> "Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Looooooooooooooooooool!!
> WER hat denn Stuhlgang am Bein??
> ...




Soll auch Leute geben, die sich aus diesen Gründen den Hintern, Dammbereich rasieren.


----------



## .t1mo (3. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Zecken, wo nichts ist kann auch keine Zecke haften und man kann den Körper besser kontrollieren.



Das halte ich mal für Irrglauben. Meine Freundin hat sich, mit rasierten Beinen wohlgemerkt, bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zwei Zecken eingefangen... ich mit Pelz am Bein nicht eine


----------



## Sahnie (3. August 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal für Irrglauben. Meine Freundin hat sich, mit rasierten Beinen wohlgemerkt, bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zwei Zecken eingefangen... ich mit Pelz am Bein nicht eine



Wahrscheinlich hast du deine 3 Zecken bis heute noch nicht im Urwald entdeckt.


----------



## .t1mo (3. August 2009)

Das kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## Kevin N (3. August 2009)

gooldi schrieb:


> "Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Looooooooooooooooooool!!
> WER hat denn Stuhlgang am Bein??
> ...



Die pissen sich selbst ans Bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottle (3. August 2009)

ok jetzt weiß ich an bischen mehr ihr habt mir weitergeholfen danke euch allen!

und das mit dem stuhlgang am bein ist echt der brecher!

danke


----------



## Kevin N (3. August 2009)

Vll meint er ja während der Fahrt.
Absteigen ein NoGo^^


----------



## rottle (3. August 2009)

wenn dann vorher!

gewicht sparen!

vor jedem rennen auf s klo ein muss


----------



## Fabu82 (3. August 2009)

Da bekommt "sauber fahren" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.Beine rasieren um schneller zu sein?!Dann aber nicht den Kopf und Bart vergessen  .
Man(n) kann es auch übertreiben.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim testen  .

Gruß Gordon


----------



## rottle (3. August 2009)

am kopf macht ja der hem die aerodynamik kaputt also da muss man ja nicht gleich abrasieren!

auch wenn das bei manchen leuten unnötiges gewicht ist!

da mich das eig ber weniger interessiert ist mir das am kopf egal!


----------



## Danielsan79 (3. August 2009)

> Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung
> Zecken, wo nichts ist kann auch keine Zecke haften und man kann den Körper besser kontrollieren.
> Effizienz von teuren Cremes, sie sind endlich da wo sie hingehören, nämlich auf der Haut und nicht 2/3 auf den Haaren.
> bessere Regeneration, die Weiber können es kaum abwarten die tollen rasierten Beine zu massieren, ergo bessere Rennerfolge, Reichtum und Ruhm.
> __________________



Scheisst du dir immer aufs Bein? Hier geht es ja um Haare an den Beinen Zecken lieben rasierte Haut ja noch lieber, da sind sie schneller am Ziel als sich erst durchs Haar zu kämpfen. Cremes sind sowieso alles Geld macherei und bringen eigentlich nichts. Furunkelbildung? an den Beinen? 

Der einzige Punkt ist dann doch der mit den Schürfwunden


----------



## Sahnie (3. August 2009)

rottle schrieb:


> ok jetzt weiß ich an bischen mehr ihr habt mir weitergeholfen danke euch allen!
> 
> und das mit dem stuhlgang am bein ist echt der brecher!
> 
> danke



Ihr seid aber auch Honks, den Damm-After sollt ihr mit rasieren. Sonst gibt es Furunkel! Dass man sich nicht bei jedem Rennen die Beine ankackt sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> .....nicht bei jedem Rennen .......











ich werf mich wech.........!!


----------



## Sahnie (3. August 2009)

Nun haben wir es kapiert, dass ihr alle in der analen Phase seid. Als Sportstudent etwas spät dran, aber in Ordnung.


----------



## Sahnie (3. August 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Scheisst du dir immer aufs Bein? Hier geht es ja um Haare an den Beinen Zecken lieben rasierte Haut ja noch lieber, da sind sie schneller am Ziel als sich erst durchs Haar zu kämpfen. Cremes sind sowieso alles Geld macherei und bringen eigentlich nichts. Furunkelbildung? an den Beinen?
> 
> Der einzige Punkt ist dann doch der mit den Schürfwunden




Sonnencremes sind auch Schwachsinn? Und dass man einen rasierten Körper besser auf Zecken kontrollieren kann? Und das mit dem Stuhlgang sollte auch der Dümmste mittlerweile kapiert haben, na ja du halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (3. August 2009)

@Sahnie:
Recht haste!
Die WOLLEN sich mit ihrer Wolle eben einen Witz mit uns sauberen Jungens machen...;-)

Hab´ mir zwar den Damm noch nicht rasiert, doch es gibt definitiv eine bessere Hygiene hin: meine Bein Haut ist umso gesunder, je weniger Haare drauf sind. Die Haarwurzeln scheinen dann eher gereizt zu werden, wenn die Haare in der Rennhose ordentlich geziept werden.

Das mit den Cremes und der Schürfwundereinigung ist doch alles schon bekannt, da kannste nix falsch machne: ab die Haare.

Und wenn man sich an der enuen Mode orientiert, der hier sicher einige frönen, dann rasier ich mir lieber die Beine und den Arsch, als meine Brust, oder unter den Armen...


----------



## dre (3. August 2009)

Wie hält man das nur so unrasiert, so unhygienisch, auf dem Bike so vor sich hinstinkend, den Ar$ch voller Pickel und Verunkel aus? Warum machen sich die Sattelhersteller nur so viel Mühe, wo wir doch lieber unrasierten auf oder besser in unserem eignen Stuhl sitzen?
Was sagen bloß die armen Zecken, die ja auch nur Menschen sind, wenn wir ihnen durch Rasur einen Großteil ihres Lebensraumes entziehen? Ich hoffe nur, dass der WWF nicht schon alle unrasierten Biker auf einer Schwarzen Liste führt. Die CIA wird uns sicherlich schon beobachten und bei uns langhaarigen, beinbewollten Bikern eine latente Terrorgefahr attestieren. Zumindest Wolfgang Schüblü wird uns beobachten lassen, da von uns ja stets leichte Stinkangriffe ausgehen.






Bevor ich mir die Beine rasiere, bohre ich lieber kleine Löcher in meinen Carbonrahmen.. ätsch und raus bist du.


----------



## rottle (4. August 2009)

die wo sich eben nict rasieren die müssen aufpassen das man sie nicht disqualifiziert würd ich mal dazu sagen!

In zukunft entweder resiert oder lange hosen an!
und wer währendher auf1s klo muss soll sich eben an sattel kaufn mit loch darin und ne tüte unten hinmachen!
Dann ligt des net auf da strecke dann rutscht s net so!


----------



## BR1044 (4. August 2009)

ich hau mich weg


Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Verschieb den Thread doch mal einer ins Leichtbauforum


----------



## Sahnie (4. August 2009)

Mensch, ich will hier ja keinem was böses. Wer sich im Sportunterricht der 8.ten Klasse nicht traut als Schwuchtel verspottet zu werden, soll das Rasieren lassen. 

Wer sein ganzes Leben allerdings intensiven Sport machen will, muss sich halt mit dem Thema Ernährung und Hygiene intensiver beschäftigen. Und Klassenkameraden hat man ja mit 40 eh nicht mehr, da guckt höchstens die Frau mal genauer hin und die sieht lieber glatte trainierte Körper als einen verfilzten fetten Körper.


----------



## Kevin N (4. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> als einen verfilzten fetten Körper.
> rasierten Körper besser auf Zecken kontrollieren kann




Jetzt mal ne ganz ernste Frage. Hast du eine sehr krumme Körperhaltung, wie die Affen früher? Bist du genauso behaart, wodurch du nichtmehr deine eigene Haut sehen kannst?


----------



## rottle (4. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Mensch, ich will hier ja keinem was böses. Wer sich im Sportunterricht der 8.ten Klasse nicht traut als Schwuchtel verspottet zu werden, soll das Rasieren lassen.



ich bin in der 9.klasse und da ist es auch so!
die ganze zeit wirst verarscht aber die haben halt keinen sinn für sport!
Die sagen man würde seine männlichkeit wegrasieren!
so ein geschwätz!

ich sag nur eins: Gibt s was besseres als radsport?


----------



## Torran (4. August 2009)

rottle schrieb:


> ...ich sag nur eins: Gibt s was besseres als radsport?



Wie wäre es mit "Sex"? ;-)


----------



## Christian Back (4. August 2009)

Torran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Sex"? ;-)



"Essen" ist der Sex des Alters. Oder Porsche fahren, Golf spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2009)

ihr habt probleme...


----------



## Affenmensch (4. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ganz ernste Frage. Hast du eine sehr krumme Körperhaltung, wie die Affen früher? Bist du genauso behaart, wodurch du nichtmehr deine eigene Haut sehen kannst?



Wenn ich meine Arschhaare rauslasse geht die Welt unter!


----------



## rottle (4. August 2009)

das hört sich eklig an!

bist du dadurch wenigsten s gut aufam bike?


----------



## Kevin N (4. August 2009)

> Körperbehaarung
> Mensch, ich bin auch kein kleines ********* wie du, das noch zur Schule geht. Ich bin ein Mann. Komm erstmal in die Pubertät.



Habe von einem lustigen, angegriffen Kautz ne nette PN bekommen, oder Sahnie


----------



## Sahnie (4. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Habe von einem lustigen, angegriffen Kautz ne nette PN bekommen, oder Sahnie



Tja, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Aber das weiß ja heute keiner mehr. Oder sollte das mit dem Affen nett sein? Ich komme ja nicht aus dem Osten.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Meine güte. Das artet hier ja wieder aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (5. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Tja, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Aber das weiß ja heute keiner mehr. Oder sollte das mit dem Affen nett sein? Ich komme ja nicht aus dem Osten.



Das kannst doch nur du wissen, ob es stimmt oder nicht


----------



## nexx (5. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Meine güte. Das artet hier ja wieder aus.



Kennst doch das IBC, hier toben sich einfach viele aus, die ihrer Meinung nach zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und mal den Dicken spielen müssen. In nem Forum ist schnell mal was geschrieben, in der Realität haben die meisten nicht die Eier für solche Sprüche.
Aber auch gerade wegen sowas treib ich mich im IBC rum, immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen


----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2009)

nexx schrieb:


> Kennst doch das IBC, hier toben sich einfach viele aus, die ihrer Meinung nach zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und mal den Dicken spielen müssen. In nem Forum ist schnell mal was geschrieben, in der Realität haben die meisten nicht die Eier für solche Sprüche.
> Aber auch gerade wegen sowas treib ich mich im IBC rum, immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen






Sprüche wie: "Du kennst doch das IBC!" von Leuten die seit ein paar Monaten dabei sind, sind auch klasse.


----------



## Iceman79 (5. August 2009)

...nix rasieren, flauschig weiterwachsen lassen


----------



## Affenmensch (5. August 2009)

rottle schrieb:


> das hört sich eklig an!
> 
> bist du dadurch wenigsten s gut aufam bike?



Es ist quasi ein zusätzliches Polster. 

Aber wenn ich mir den Arsch rasiere, fragt mich meine Freundin noch ob ich nebenbei noch einen Freund hab 

Für die mit den unfreundlichen Beiträgen, siehe unten.

@*Iceman79*: Turbo Monkeys find ich cool! 

Grüße


----------



## nexx (5. August 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Sprüche wie: "Du kennst doch das IBC!" von Leuten die seit ein paar Monaten dabei sind, sind auch klasse.



Korrekter Einwand. Aber das Wesen vom IBC ist recht schnell zu erfassen, das gehört nicht dazu.
Da ich mich mit meinen zwei Posts zu einem von genau diesem Wesen gemacht habe, lasse ich es jetzt bleiben meinen Senf zu geben 

Achja: Beine bleiben wollig!


----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2009)

nexx schrieb:


> Korrekter Einwand. Aber das Wesen vom IBC ist recht schnell zu erfassen, das gehört nicht dazu.
> Da ich mich mit meinen zwei Posts zu einem von genau diesem Wesen gemacht habe, lasse ich es jetzt bleiben meinen Senf zu geben
> 
> Achja: Beine bleiben wollig!




Das Niveau war hier nicht immer so. Vor 5-6 Jahren waren hier richtig gehaltvolle Diskussionen möglich. Hat immer mehr abgebaut zu einem: "Zeigt her eure Weihnachtsgeschenke" und Spamforum.


----------



## Kevin N (5. August 2009)

Das die ganze Sache lächerlich wurde, hattest du doch soweit gebracht mit diesem hier:


> Gibt auch schon richtige Gründe:
> 
> Hygiene, kein Schweiß und Reste vom Stuhlgang: keine Furunkelbildung


----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Das die ganze Sache lächerlich wurde, hattest du doch soweit gebracht mit diesem hier:




Ja, Furunkel lassen sich durch einen rasierten Arsch und Dammbereich vermeiden. Und?


----------



## Kevin N (5. August 2009)

Ich meinte auch eher das "Reste vom Stuhlgang", prost Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher das "Reste vom Stuhlgang", prost Mahlzeit




Ist dir Sch.eiße lieber? So entstehen halt Furunkel, wenn sich das Zeug in die Haarwurzel einmassiert.


----------



## Kevin N (5. August 2009)

Wir reden hier von Beine rasieren. Wenn die ******* bei dir an den Beinen runterläuft, dann machst du definitiv was falsch.


----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Beine rasieren. Wenn die ******* bei dir an den Beinen runterläuft, dann machst du definitiv was falsch.



Sowas ignorantes wie du geht mir auf den Sack. Da ist ja überhaupt kein Reden möglich.


----------



## fatboy (5. August 2009)

Was ist denn mit Euch los?

Rasiert Euch doch Beine, Arsch, Kimme und Sack, wenn ihr wollt oder lasst es bleiben.

Brauchts dazu wirklich den 1000ten Thread??


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Ohhhh toll!

Endlich mal ein Rasierfred


----------



## oldman (5. August 2009)

kann mir jemand noch was popcorn bringen? wuerde gerade gut zum feierabend bierchen passen....


----------



## dre (5. August 2009)

ich bin raus...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. August 2009)

Ich hab gehört man kann sich auch die Nasenhaare zupfen?


----------

